# Como hacer un presostato?



## jose_flash (Oct 21, 2007)

ola me gustaría saber si alguien es capaz de decirme como hacer un presostato (un interruptor por presión).

me podríais decir algún proyecto para poner en mi taller tengo :fuente (el proyecto del instituto este año)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2007)

Presostatos muy economicos los puedes hacer con:
Bulbo de freno de automovil (Los que miden presion del liquido de freno) este es NA
Bulbo de presion de aceite (El que enciende la luz de presion cuando el motor esta detenido) este es NC
Con un presostato de compresor de aire este es NA/NC y es ajustable mecanicamente

Dependera de la presion a la que quieras cortar.

Si lo quieres mas complicado con un sensor de presion integrado que alimente un comparador ajuastable para ajustar la presion de corte.


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 22, 2007)

soy lo quiero ke se corte a los 3 kilos y cuando baje funcione


y ke se encienda cuando baje de 3 kilos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Me parece que no justifica que te ambarques en un proyecto electronico existiendo un dspositivo mecanico (Muy confiable) que te puede solucionar el tema a bajo costo

Presostato de compresor de aire es NA/NC y es ajustable mecanicamente a la presion requerida, si no estoy equivocado, ya vienen calibrados a 3Kg/Cm^ de presion

La combinacion NA/NC te permite apagar o encender algo (Segun lo conectes) )cuando la presion baje o suba del valor prefijado.


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 22, 2007)

graciass por la información

me podrias decir algun proyecto util para mi mesa de trabajo (fuente tengo)

aaa.donde puedo consegir un calderin ( me vale la bombona del soplete)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Depende de tus gustos si trabajas con audio un generador de frecuencias te puede venir muy bien para probar equipos.

Por alguna parte del foro estamos viendo la factibilidad de adaptar un soldador a estacion de soldado, te puede ser interesante.


----------

